# Car Forums > Motorsports >  Crazy Motorsport accidents that drivers survived

## speedog

Kenny Brack in 2003, went airborne into the fence, impact was registered at 193G's. In the video, Brack laughs about the doctor who had collected bone fragments and them into bags labeled right and left and put the bags on the medical helicopter with Brack.

----------


## SKR

Conor Cummins going off at the Verandah at the 2010 Isle of Man Senior TT is probably one of the more spectacular crashes that a person survived.

----------


## SKR

Jimmie Johnson at Watkins Glen in 2000. It's unbelievable how fast the car stops and he just climbs out like it's no problem.

----------


## rage2

F1 represent.

----------


## speedog

> F1 represent.



First video didn't work for me, F1 copyright issue it appears.

----------


## rage2

> First video didn't work for me, F1 copyright issue it appears.



Just click on watch on YouTube.

----------


## adam c

Zanardi lost both his legs but survived

https://youtu.be/3dROTY9n3Zw

----------


## revelations

Ott Tanak crash

----------


## SKR

Davey Allison at Pocono in 1992. Even in slow motion, it's unreal how fast that car spins.

----------


## speedog

Geoff Bodine 2000 Daytona, missed 10 races, went on to race another 12 years...

----------


## SKR

Yeah that Bodine one was a doozy. The thing with all these that have been posted is that just when you realize how bad they are, they suddenly get a lot worse.

Here's one from Brands Hatch in 1978. Pay attention to the lead bike.

----------


## OTown

Nikki Lauda - Not so much the crash but the fire afterwards

----------


## sexualbanana

ESPN did a good write-up, including what's left of the cabin footage, of Wolff's lap record attempt and crash at Nurburgring.

https://www.espn.com/f1/story/_/id/3...sh-nurburgring

----------


## nismodrifter

Warning: Graphic.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Warning: Graphic.



I had never heard of this but looked into it. What a terrible incident!! So sad even though everyone lived.
Amazing that such a seemingly benign moment led to such tragedy.

----------


## JustinL

Watching that makes my stomach turn. I've seen it before and it's one of those videos that lives with you. I've made sure to have good fire systems in my race cars and practice emergency exits often. All that practice paid off for me a couple years ago when I had to jump out of a burning race car here at castrol.

----------


## SKR

David Reutimann at California. Starting at ~1:40 there's a roof cam view of the crash, and then the camera switches to the in-car view where he's sitting there switched off with his spotter on the radio telling him "come on David, you gotta get out, it's on fire, it's on fire David, you gotta get out." Even knowing that he walked away, it's hard to watch with the concern in his spotter's voice and he's just sitting there motionless.

----------


## civic_stylez

I still remember watching this one live. Thought he was dead for sure.

----------


## revelations

If it wasnt for the HANS device, he likely would have been.

----------


## birdman86

Sophia Florsch @ Macau. Broken back but recovered, I thought I heard a reporter or some bystander died but can't find anything about that rn.

----------


## OTown

> Sophia Florsch @ Macau. Broken back but recovered, I thought I heard a reporter or some bystander died but can't find anything about that rn.



When I first saw that crash a few years ago I thought it was in fast motion. Nope. 

Terrible crash, which could have been even worse if the car or debris had hit those workers.

----------


## SKR

> Jerry Punch worked his first assignment for ESPN at the 1982 Atlanta Journal 500; on Sunday he worked his last. Throughout those 35 years, Punch proved himself as one of the most respected reporters for his skills in front of the camera. But beyond his media work, he became one of the most revered individuals in the racing community for his medical skills as well. In those three decades holding an ESPN microphone, Punch used his knowledge to save the lives of three separate drivers.
> 
> ...
> 
> Three months later, Punch saved another driver, this time ARCA racer, Don Marmor. On lap 55 of the season finale race at Atlanta Motor Speedway, Lee Raymond hit the fourth turn wall. Out of control, Raymond came across the track and side-swiped Marmor passing to the inside. Marmor's car was redirected and hit the end of pit wall, protected by two tractor tires filled with sand. The force of the impact was much greater than the barrier was built to withstand. When Marmor hit it, the bottom tire collapsed and the top tire nearly went through his windshield. The crash was so severe, it sent the 500 pound tire nearly 50 feet into the air and flipped Marmor's car twice at the entrance to pit road. Punch had been working pit road for ESPN and the race would be aired at a later date. Despite not seeing the wreck himself, Punch was on the way to lend a hand.
> 
> "I got about midway down pit road, and I see an ARCA official," Punch said. "I asked him: 'Hey, what happened?' He said: 'A boy hit the pit road wall head-on. He's gone.' I said: 'What?' He said: 'He's gone.' I took off running."
> 
> When Jerry reached the car, he climbed through the broken windshield and found the steering wheel was pushed back into Marmor's chest. He quickly opened an airway and inserted an IV into the driver's heart.
> ...



https://www.racing-reference.info/showblog?id=3021

----------


## mikestypes

You guys should watch Rapid Response on amazon prime. Very good show about Dr. Stephen Olvey and his career in Indycar developing the Safety Team and racecars.

----------


## SKR

Two presentations by Dr. John Hinds, a Northern Irish doctor that worked at motorcycle races. They're long videos at 44 and 23 minutes each, but really interesting to see how they respond to crashes and the things to look for with motorcycle crash victims. The first video is age restricted I think due to a brief image of a degloved foot. The second video can stand on its own if you can't watch the first, but he references the first in the second.







Hinds himself was later killed in a motorcycle crash, responding to an incident during a practice session at the Skerries 100.

----------


## SKR

From Macau this year. I don't know any of the drivers involved and don't follow this series, but that was surprisingly violent, even for Macau.

----------

